# UPS Store



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I recently needed to return a scope to Cabela's and went to the UPS store here in south Bismarck. When I got there and asked them to package, insure, and ship my scope they told me they could not ship anything that had to do with or could be attached to a firearm. They told me I needed a license to ship it. I told them and showed them it was an optic not a firearm but it made no difference. The young man behind the counter was quite snotty about it. I called the next day to speak with the manager who of course has not been available to speak with me. I was told by another employee that this is their policy and that she had checked with their help desk. This seems a little strange since I shipped a scope just 2 months ago from the same store and they had packaged, insured and shipped that one just fine. I went to another shipping office and had no problems and the new one is on the way. Has anyone else had this experience with this store? Maybe others can keep from wasting there time, as I did, in reading this.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IF the store is owned by UPS send a polite letter reporting the incident to UPS management. They will deal with them, point out that their stores should not be using personal biases to prevent you from legally shipping anything.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I have bought scopes, gun parts, reloading supplies, and ammunition.........all shipped ups to my front door. As Bob said, send a letter to management but also a copy to the public relations manager at ups and customer service manager of Cabela's. Reason for the two latter addressees is so ups management recognizes that he/she is not the only person being notified about the problem and he certainly wouldn't want to raise doubts in the mind of a important customer like Cabala.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I did send a polite email to customer service and public relations of the UPS store last week and have not gotten a reply. As you both said I think the next letter will go to UPS directly.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Ironic, You can't ups a scope but I can order a knife set have it sent to my door via ups and they can leave it on my front step without anyone signing for it, for anyone to grab (kids) (unstable individuals). :eyeroll: 
TC


----------

